# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Where do you buy, "phenibut"?

## whiteman

Where do you buy your phenibut?

----------


## Equinox

A lot of online stores sell it here, I would assume they do in the US too. Ebay, Amazon and general online dietary supplement stores should stock it.

----------


## Otherside

*Edit*-Okay, I'm an idiot. It's on Amazon. Just be careful where you get it from if you buy it online.

----------


## whiteman

I bought it. It worked great at first but it doesn't work as well as it did. I'm trying not to take it because there is a concert I'm going to and I want it to work then, but I've been taking it everyday...sometimes I don't take that much.

It gives you a feeling of relaxation and well being similar to how it feels after exercise. It was worth it.

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

How much was it?

----------


## whiteman

like $30 bucks

----------


## Equinox

There's rapid tolerance, that's why the packet says to only take it 2-3 days in a row with 4 day breaks in-between, more or less needs to be cycled to stay effective. What dose do you take?

----------


## whiteman

Usually just the one little scoop that came with the container, but I have taken two little scoops before. Are there withdrawls when you don't take it?

----------


## Equinox

Supposedly yeah. I haven't taken it personally but withdrawals are said to be common with prolonged daily use.

----------

